
Fuchsia Is Not an Experiment, Its Coming in 2020 - fredgrott
https://medium.com/@fredgrott/fuchsia-is-not-an-experiment-its-coming-in-2020-edcbe8e8461e
======
mikece
I'm beginning to wonder if maybe Fuchsia has a dual purpose: it's both a
candidate to replace ChromeOS and Android while at the same time being a
practical research project from which learnings could be implemented in
Android. Does anyone else remember Microsoft's Midori project (early/mid
2000s) which sought to make a kernel and minimalist operating system in C#?
While nothing was made from that product-wise the researchers did crack how to
do fast, efficient inter-process communication in a microkernel operating
system and those lessons -- along with many others -- have been applied to
what is now Windows 10, and I would say to great success. When's the last time
you've seen a Windows 10 machine blue-screen? I'm pretty sure device drivers
are no longer loaded in kernel space which is why it's so rare to see Windows
10 crash they way its predecessors did.

Look at what Google has done with Android in Q: a lot of core services from
AOSP have been migrated to GMS-like packages which can be updated over time
making it possible to effectively update Android without the core OS needing
to be upgraded (it's like compatibility libraries but on steroids).

And with Flutter the bet for the future is hedged as Flutter was long ago
cited to be THE framework for developing Fuchsia applications... whenever
Fuchsia ships. In the mean time, write your apps and use them on Android, iOS,
web (and possibly desktop soon as well?).

And like the other commenter said: the opening of this article was massively
unprofessional. People can disagree but pejorative comments don't make your
point.

~~~
benologist
There's a great thread from a few years ago that really stuck with me on the
topic of why we should avoid name calling -

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11793127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11793127)

Paraphrasing -

    
    
        The sincerity of your feelings is not the point. The 
        point is that calling people names reduces the quality
    

And -

    
    
        What ideas, as opposed to emotions, can't be 
        communicated without name calling?

------
benologist
This article is made worse by the opening hostilities.

